#ubuntuforums 2011-06-06
<s-fox> Hello.
<Belserusk> Does anyone here still use 10.04?
 * s-fox does not.
<Pici> On one of my installs.
<Belserusk> What has been your favorite Ubuntu version to date?
<s-fox> 7.10
<Pici> I'm not sure if I have a favorite.
<Belserusk> s-fox, that was my first Ubuntu. ^_^
<iceflatline> I use 10.04.
<FTMichael> When I drop to the command line by pressing Ctrl Alt F1, how do I then get back into the GUI?
<Bachstelze> FTMichael: Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Bachstelze> or maybe F8
<Bachstelze> but a large F
<FTMichael> Thanks, found it :)
<FTMichael> It was F8
<FTMichael> The screensaver has been crashing in Natty semi-regularly and I've had to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, which I'd rather not do. I'm hoping just switching back and forth between F1 and F8 will bring it back
 * Bachstelze has yet to try natty on a desktop
<Bachstelze> I haven't tried it yet because it has firefox 4 and the 4chan add on isn't compatible with it
<Bachstelze> but apparently a new version is out so now i can switch :D
<FTMichael> yay
<Bachstelze> I switched my servers long ago of course
<Belserusk> Does anyone know the difference between GTK 1.x and GTK 2.x and GTK 3.x  on http://gnome-look.org/?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-07
<rehman> hello everyone, anyone facing or faced problem with Gigabyte on board display for widescreen?
<rehman> i am using GA-G41M Gigabyte motherboad, and on board display, but i not able to configure resulation of 1399x768
<rehman> any work around?
<Bacta> Hai all!
<tsimpson> bodhi_zazen: poke
<bodhi_zazen> zup tsimpson ?
<tsimpson> bodhi_zazen: have a second for a /msg?
<bodhi_zazen> yes so long as it is fast, otherwise I will be available in a half hout
<tsimpson> it'll only take a sec
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-08
<lovinglinux> Hi, I've lost my IRC pasword. Anyone knows how to reset it?
<s-fox> o/
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-10
<mr_rune> anyone here?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-11
<I_Messed_up> hello wonderfull people of ubuntu forums
<I_Messed_up> can some one give me a hand pleaseeeeeeeee????
<st33med> Heck yeah, wassup
<s-fox> Hello.
<I_Messed_up> hello
<I_Messed_up> can anyone give me a hand plz?
#ubuntuforums 2011-06-12
<Belserusk>  Hi guys. What would go in place of FILE in this?   gedit --sm-client-state-file=FILE
